# صور مضحكه



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

شعرى وانا صغيرا    :t19: 







 اكبر رجل (مش عارف يجبلو شوز منين دا :t37: 






فارس الاحلام






دا واحد من العلماء 






التقدم العلمى







لايقين على بعض 






عيال لعيبه


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

واحد من المطلوبين امنينا






مين قده







مش انا بس اللى لسانى طويل






















































كلو يستخبا قنبله 2006


----------



## استفانوس (1 يناير 2006)

بس بريد اعرف من وين بجيبي هذه الصورة
فعلا انت انسانة رائعة


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

رميرسى يا فريد كلمه اعتز بيها

انا بددور على الصور فى الياهو


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

والمفاجاء الكبرى وسع وسع وسع كلو ياخد جنب





















مينا ورك وايزاك


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

الاحترا حلو برده





قوه تحكم









ادب حلو




الشرطه بتفتش كلو






زنقت عربيات


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)

دى بقا لروك لانه بيحب الجيتار هديه منى ليك


----------



## ميرنا (1 يناير 2006)




----------



## استفانوس (1 يناير 2006)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورة


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*صورة جميله اوى يا ميرنا

بس متتكلميش على الجيتار ها عشان انا كمان بمووووووووووووت فيه


انتى قلتى بتدورى فى الياهو 

بكلمه ايه مثلا؟؟


ولا ده سر المهنه؟*


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2006)

لا دى سر المهنه يبنى


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يناير 2006)

*لا صور جميلة يا ميرنا 

بقي انا وايزاك وروك ال3 الشريرن دول 

طيب يا ميرنا ليكي موضوع هارد عليكي بيه*


----------



## ميرنا (2 يناير 2006)

لا يا مينا احنا اخوات طب دول زى العسل مالهم بس 

لاء لاء لاء طيب فى احلى من كدا


----------



## ezzzak (5 يناير 2006)

ماشي يا ميرنا 



وعلي الباغي تدور الدوائر والمثلثات والمربعات كمان


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*يووه مش عارف مهم بس مزى القمر اهم*


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

طيب مين منهم انا الي في الصورة؟

السائق اكيد؟


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*اللى يعجبك يا روك وانا بقول يعن انتا اللى بتسوق مش عربيتك بقا *


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

لا عندك حق, طيب مين مينا و مين ايزاك؟


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*مينا  الى وراك وايزاك اللى جنبك *


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

هههههههه شمعنا يعني مينا ل ورا.... ممكن لانه سغير المجموعة, يله تعقبل بروح رياضية يا مينا


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*اصلى اللى ورا اعبط واحد يا روك *


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

باين من الصورة ههههههه


----------



## ezzzak (5 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *اصلى اللى ورا اعبط واحد يا روك *





:t16: :t16: :t16: :t16: :t16: :t16: 

اشطه عليك يا مينا


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*بس يا سوسه يا سهونه انتا 


منتا برده  قولت انك رزل لما دخلت ساره السجن يعنى انا مقولتش حاجه ولا عشان مجبتش سيرتك *


----------



## ezzzak (5 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *بس يا سوسه يا سهونه انتا
> 
> 
> منتا برده  قولت انك رزل لما دخلت ساره السجن يعنى انا مقولتش حاجه ولا عشان مجبتش سيرتك *




عادي يعني انا لما اقول عن نفسي رذل مفيش مشكله انما لما اقول مينا رزل يبقي انا كده بشتمه ودي مشكله 



يعني هو لما يقول علي نفسه عبيط مفيش مشكله هو ادري بنفسه انما لما تقولي انتي عليه عبيط 

كدا مشكله وايه ياريت بينك وبينه لا قدام المنتدي كله وكمان ايه بالصور كمان 




ههههههههههههه بهدي النفوس يا جماعه 

بجد انفع اكون ملاك :t14: او اكون ميثال للطيبه :yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*بس بس دانتا تنفع بس مش تهدى النفوس تولع النفوس بس يا سوسه *


----------



## Coptic Man (5 يناير 2006)

ماشا الله ايه اللي بيحصل ده :ranting: 

وانا مش داري كمان :dntknw: 

عماتا ياريت ابقي جيم كاري اغني ممثل اميركي :yahoo: 

بس ابقي عبيط :ranting:  دي مردوده ليكي يا ميرنا بجد :ranting:


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

لا معلش يا مينا مش تقصد, هي بتهزر بس يعني, ما هي حكت علينا زي ما حكت عليك, يعني كلنا بالهوا سوا...


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*لا يا روك انتا لاء هوه وايزاك ماشى  علشان تار بايت *


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

ههههه يا ميرنا, انا بحاول ارضيه و انتي تزيدين الطين بله, طب يله خلي نشوف شو جيعمل فيكي...


----------



## ميرنا (5 يناير 2006)

*روك متبعنيش زى كل مره لو اضربت اجهز بعربيه اسعاف *


----------



## ezzzak (5 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لا يا روك انتا لاء هوه وايزاك ماشى  علشان تار بايت *




انا عادي يا مينا هي قالت اني واحد من الي قدام 

وانت الي قاعد ورا لما سالوها ليه قالت عشان الي وره عبيط قوي فا هيا متقصدش خالص 

وهي بتهزر يعني مفيهاش حاجه اختك الصغيره وظروفها كده متستحملهاش 

يعني لو مستحملتهاش هتضربها بالنار يعني حرام عليك قول بس ربنا يسامحها 

ويشفيها :t33:


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2006)

*انشاله يشفيك انتا يارب قولو امين بس يا ولد متوقعش بينا  *


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

بلاش ترشوا نفط على النار هههههههه هي ناقصة يا عالم


----------



## ezzzak (7 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> بلاش ترشوا نفط على النار هههههههه هي ناقصة يا عالم





حتي انت يا بروتس ( ماي روك)

كلكم كده فاهمني غلط حرام عليك 

يا اساتذي انا بحاول اوضح الامور ليس اكثر :smil11:


----------



## ميرنا (8 يناير 2006)

*كفايه وضحت بما فيه الكفايه لم الدور بقا دانتا عاوزه يضربنى بقا مش فاضل غير دى *


----------



## kamer14 (5 فبراير 2007)

:t33:


----------



## K A T Y (6 فبراير 2007)

جميل قوي يا ميرنا 

وبصراحة اكتر صورة خلتني اضحك وقعدت مركزة فترة فيها بتاعت مينا وروك وايزاك


----------

